# Merkwürdige Email erhalten



## Noofuu (29. Oktober 2015)

*Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Ich weiß nicht ob das hier hin passt aber ich schreibe trotzdem mal.
Habe heute mein Email Fach geöffnet und eine komische Email erhalten ich denke das es wieder so eine Falle ist nun wollte ich mal eure Meinungen hören bzw vll hat jemand von euch mit sowas schon Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Sie nutzen meinen Richtigen namen obwohl ich den in diesem Email Konto nicht Richtig angegeben habe und mich auch sonst nirgendwo regestriert habe?

Gesendet: Donnerstag, 29. Oktober 2015 um 08:11 Uhr
Von: "Albrecht Agentur" <ckoppen@online.de>
An: "XXXX"
Betreff: Arbeitsagentur Online stellt neue Arbeitsstellen vor
Sehr geehrte/r XXXX,

zu diesem Anlass wollen wir Ihnen diese gut bezahlte Stelle in unserem kompetenten Unternehmen im Bereich Home Office vorstellen, ohne Fahrzeit zur Arbeit, in freier Zeitaufteilung, ohne Stau. Wir bieten qualifizierte und gutbezahlte Arbeitsplätze überall landesweit und können dabei exzellente Qualität für unsere Auftraggeber anbieten.

Zur Zeit bieten wir Ihnen einen Job als Gewerbetreibender oder in Festanstellung mit einem Stundenlohn von bis zu 30 Euro in der Stunde in zeitlich unabhängigen Arbeitsweise und einer familienfreundlichen Beschäftigungsform, sowie eine abwechslungsreiche Tätigkeit.

Es werden keine Vorkenntnisse vorausgesetzt. Die Einarbeitung findet schrittweise durch kompetente Kollegen statt. Alles was Sie dafür benötigen, stellen wir Ihnen ohne zusätzlichen Kosten zur Verfügung. Die Stelle kann sogar nebenberuflich aufgenommen werden, sogar von Rentnern und Hausfrauen.

Zur Erweiterung unseres Teams suchen wir ab sofort:

Kollegen (m/w) für den Support in der Home-office in den Bereichen Telekommunikation, Büroarbeit, Office, Kommunikation

Folgende Tätigkeitsschwerpunkte sind zu erledigen: Unterlagen empfangen, überarbeiten und weiterleiten, Unterlagen kopieren/einscannen und E-Mails bearbeiten.
Dabei sollen die Projekte mit zur Verfügung gestellten Systemen erfolgen und im Home-office in freier Zeiteinteilung.

Was von Ihnen erwartet wird sind: unproblematischer Umgang mit E-mail, PC und Internet, Deutsch fließend, Fremdsprachen sind vorteilhaft, sowie Genauigkeit und Zielstrebigkeit

Sind Sie offen für flexible Arbeit und die Arbeit im Homeoffice?
Sollten Sie an diesen Arbeitsstellen Interesse haben, dann senden Sie uns
ein Bewerbungsschreiben an: -------------------------------------
Wir freuen uns auf Ihre Antwort, Ihre persönlichen Daten behandeln wir selbstverständlich vertraulich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Albrecht Agentur

PS: Der Stundenlohn ist doch schon sehr merkwürdig wer verdient da schon bis zu 30€ die Std


----------



## Runez (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

due kriegst ne mail und die sihet iwi komisch aus? löschen^^


----------



## Kerkilabro (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Ich bekomme täglich solche Nachrichten. Entweder ich soll 300.000 E- Mailadressen kaufen oder jemand hat versucht mich anzurufen.....und zig anderes.
Deinen Namen herausfinden sollte nicht gehen, es sei denn deine Daten wurden im www abgeglichen oder gar aufgekauft. Es kann aber auch ein Zufall sein.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

ignorieren und löschen


----------



## TankCommander (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Löschen!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Hallo koMahr,

die erste Frage ist, ob Du gerade arbeitslos gemeldet bist und ob Du in Deinem Profil Deine email-Adresse angegeben hast? Dann kann es durchaus passieren, dass einem Arbeitgeber direkt anschreiben.

Die Tätigkeit ist vermutlich ein Callcenter mit Beratung, in dem Du als Selbstständiger Subunternehmer arbeiten wirst. 30,-€ sind darum arg wenig, dafür würde ich keinen Finger krumm machen. 30,-€ wären "Arbeitgeberbrutto", also ungefähr 23,-€ brutto Normalgehalt, bei 160,-€ im Monat also 3680,-Brutto. Das ist für selbstständige Arbeit, ohne Urlaubs, ohne bezahlte Krankheitstage, ohne Sicherheit, mit persönlicher Haftung etc. tendenziell wenig. Da bleibt nach Abschluss von Versicherungen, die Dir denselben Schutz geben wie es jeder Angestellte hat, nicht mehr viel übrig. Aber für eine unqualifizierte Stelle wäre es nicht schlecht, es wird aber hart an der Legalität sein, so meine Erfahrung aus dem Freundeskreis.  

Merkwürdig ist die Emailadresse, einen Anhang in so einer Mail würde ich keinesfalls öffnen. Wenn Du nicht arbeitssuchend gemeldet bist, lösch es, wenn Du Interesse hättest, frage Deinen Berater, was das für ein obskures Angebot ist. Ansonsten lachen und löschen

Albrecht: Agentur für Unternehmensdarstellung: Hochwertige Print-Werbung und Internetauftritte für Industrie und Mittelstand 

die gibt es, aber dazu passt die Absenderadresse nicht. Hast Du für die schon mal gearbeitet? Hattest Du  mit denen Kontakt? Passt Dein Profil im Job-Center (so Du gemeldet bist)? etc.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Hast du irgendwie Kontakt mit dem Job Center?  Wenn das Ding einen Anhang hat dann wäre es klar und gehört dezent in die Tonne. Die 30 Dublonen sind doch schnell erklärt:
*Job als Gewerbetreibender / bis zu 30 Euro ( Als Angestellter wären es dann natürlich deutlich weniger Taler )*


----------



## Noofuu (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Ja ich stehe momentan mit der Agentur für Arbeit in Verbindung auch über diese Email, da ich leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen meinen eigentlich erlenten Beruf nicht mehr ausüben kann. 

Ja so ist das die bekommen einfach nichts auf die Kette nicht einmal eine Umschulung wird in betracht gezogen.
Wegen einem Anhang schaue ich mal danke für die Aufklärung mit dem Subunternehmer darüber habe ich noch nicht nachgedacht das man sich dann ja selbst versichern muss usw.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Dann hat es ja seine Richtigkeit. Umschulung? Wie kommst du darauf, wozu gibt es Zeitsklaven. Das Geld dafür wird an anderer Stelle gebraucht


----------



## Noofuu (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Zeitarbeit ist bei mir nicht möglich hat alles was damit zu tun  Das mit den Zeitsklaven ist mir bekannt XD
Aber der Job wäre dann auch nur ein Hungerlohn oder Lohnt es sich überhaupt sowas zu machen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Würde ich auch darauf tippen. Ohne Erfahrung = Mindestlohn und ist es direkt die Firma oder doch nur ein verkappter Vermittler. Dann doch lieber Essensausträger im Minenfeld


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Natürlich sind die Arbeitsverträge im Ingenieursbereich besser, aber der Vorteil von Zeitarbeitsfirmen ist der Zuschlag zu Fahrtkosten. Als ich vor zehn Jahren bei einem Zeitmuckel begann, war es ein guter Wiedereinstieg nach längerer Pause. Zusammen mit dem Fahrgeld, was netto auch 300,-€ betrug, war das Gesamtpaket in Ordnung. So konnte ich mir in Ruhe drei Firmen je zwei Jahre anschauen. Es gibt heute kaum noch solide Betriebe mit erträglichen Arbeitsbedingungen; wie pleite Firmen sind, bemerkt man aber erst, wenn man länger für sie arbeitet.

Die beiden ersten Firmen hätten mich zwar übernommen, aber ich lehnte dankend ab, weil ich keine Zukunft sah. Und beide Firmen wurde auch kurz danach verkauft, umstrukturiert, teilgeschlossen etc. Die dritte ist zwar ähnlich tot, aber in einem größeren Konzern eingebettet, mit all den Nachteilen der komplexen Arbeitsprozesse, aber auch Vorteilen, weil es im Fall des Falles um Umsetzung und nicht um Kündigung geht.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du was erträgliches findest. Anrufen und sich den Job näher beschreiben zu lassen lohnt immer. Der Satz "bis 30,-€" sagt aber schon alles. Vermutlich wird es eine Provisionsbasis. Und zum Thema Umschulung und Weiterbildung. Natürlich wäre es schön und im Krankheitsfall auch oftmals hilfreich, wenn der alte Job gar nicht mehr geht. Aber wann ist das so? Weiterbilden sollte man sich ständig selber, es gibt an Universitäten hinreichend Möglichkeiten, Fern-Unis ebenso oder auch bei Volkshochschulen, mit Sprachkursen, Wirtschaftdingens, Jura-Einführung etc. Es muss nicht immer alles der Staat, und damit die Gemeinschaft, bezahlen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*



> im Bereich *Home Office* vorstellen, *ohne Fahrzeit zur Arbeit*


Auf den Fahrtkostenanteil wäre ich mal gespannt. Du setzt quasi deine Hardware ein und Strom / I Net usw.


----------



## drstoecker (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Garnicht weiter drüber nachdenken und einfach löschen.  Die Idioten lassen sich immer was neues einfallen.


----------



## Noofuu (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Merkwürdige Email erhalten*

Ich habe ja eine Qualifizierte Ausbildung und eine Weiterbildung in meinem Beruf, aber da ich dort leider gar nicht mehr tätig werden kann müsste man doch meinen das eine Umschulung die beste wahl wäre...... aber das Normale denken ist in diesem Land ja eh nebensache!
Ja ich bin mal gespannt was da noch so kommt, ich habe eher das Gefühl das die mich auslaufen lassen und somit nicht mehr deren Problem bin.

Mein Problem an der sache ist einfach ich weiß nicht was ich machen könnte bzw wüsste überhaupt nicht in welche Richtung ich gehen soll, ich wohne in einer Industrie Stadt und dort kann ich nicht mehr Arbeiten


----------

